# Decent Dry Puppy Food



## MissyC (Jun 25, 2019)

We have Waffles on Wellness Complete for puppies and I'm looking at what is considered a good dry puppy food, she's been having a bit of the runs, not sure if it was the food or something she ate on her walk

so, any suggestions is welcomed!!


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I don't know. I will be feeding predator raw when I get my puppy.


Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble is an excellent source.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

I like Farmina N&D for a kibble. But raw is best. it is expensive so for my 11 year old toy I give kibble in the morning and Answers raw at dinner. never mix the two


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I suggest looking at https://taurinedcm.org.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

MissyC said:


> We have Waffles on Wellness Complete for puppies and I'm looking at what is considered a good dry puppy food, she's been having a bit of the runs, not sure if it was the food or something she ate on her walk
> 
> so, any suggestions is welcomed!!


If the runny stool continues, then it most likely is food intolerance. You can either do a scan to find out what Waffles is allergic to or maybe try food for sensitive stomachs.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I feed Purina Pro Plan Sport and Poppy does well on it. Her poo is more firm and smaller quantity than with her previous food. She also had no trouble transitioning to it. She LOVES IT, and her previously very nice coat is amazing on this food.

Poppy eats the chicken version and they also make a salmon for ula for sensitive skin and stomach.

It is an all life stages food so can be fed puppy, adult or senior.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well I'm bait off topic as for a long time I strayed away from Purina but thanks to your posts I have given them a try with my cats. One of my long haired cats throws up a lot, hairballs but it takes awhile to get them up so cat barf...A few weeks back I tried the hairball management Purina she brought up one dry big hairball and has not been barfing. It seems to be working with her very well. Th e old food we fed was also a hairball formula. I am giving my poodle their canned food mixed in with his Victor. Just want to say thanks.


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

I am in the process of transitioning off of Wellness Complete Puppy b/c my dog had nothing but loose stools on it. After hearing from lots of folks here and reading everything i could find, we are trying Pro-Plan Focus lamb and rice (it has no wheat, but it does have grain, and no legumes or potatoes). It has only been since Monday dinner, so she is still eating more than half Wellness, but the difference so far is remarkable. Nothing but formed, solid stools now, which become progressively more normal the more we add the Pro Plan. We'll see if it continues.


----------

